# Clifford Blackjax for R35



## andrew186 (May 3, 2010)

Called up a shop today to try to get the Clifford Blackjax installed in my car but the technician said it was not possible to get it to work soundly with the R35 because of the keyless entry/engine start button. 

He said that if the blackjax cuts off the engine i'll end up with loads of error lights on my dash. Not quite sure what he was saying but he basically said he didn't recommend it. He backed everything up by saying hes had a fiddle with a mates R35 but could not get the Blackjax to work properly..

Anyone on here has the Clifford Blackjax? Is this guy talking out his a$$?

Anyone using any other anti-hijack systems at all?


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Doesn't the Nissan Cobra Tracker allow remote shutdown by the police?


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

andrew186 said:


> Called up a shop today to try to get the Clifford Blackjax installed in my car but the technician said it was not possible to get it to work soundly with the R35 because of the keyless entry/engine start button.
> 
> He said that if the blackjax cuts off the engine i'll end up with loads of error lights on my dash. Not quite sure what he was saying but he basically said he didn't recommend it. He backed everything up by saying hes had a fiddle with a mates R35 but could not get the Blackjax to work properly..
> 
> ...


He's talking rubbish because he doesnt want to say he cant work out the GTRs wiring. I'd avoid this fellow like the plague is he's fiddled with other GTRs before and failed....

You wont get any warning lights with a properly installed unit.

I have the Autowatch 68h installed on mine since delivery and I have tested it several times. I prefer this system as you have a hidden press button rather than an obvious numeric pad like the BlackJax unit.

Middlehursts fitted mine and several other units to fellow GTR owners.

I bought mine form these guys 

Car Xtreme Security

and I can highly recommend them. They helped the techs at MH get mine fitted and have installed this unit on several GTRs too.


----------



## dan-hipgrave (Nov 22, 2008)

I had Clifford BlackJax on my old GTiR and was told not to use the turbo timer if the BlackJax was going to be armed as there would be issues. This was wired by a Clifford approved company.


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

There's no turbo timer on the R35, so no probs there..


----------



## andrew186 (May 3, 2010)

charles charlie said:


> He's talking rubbish because he doesnt want to say he cant work out the GTRs wiring. I'd avoid this fellow like the plague is he's fiddled with other GTRs before and failed....
> 
> You wont get any warning lights with a properly installed unit.
> 
> ...


ah okay

yeah ive read your posts on the autowatch 68 but the only issue i have with it is how well hidden can the button be if you need to press it? just afraid that thieves will be able to randomly locate the button.. 

but i might get it anyway since i need some form of extra safety on my car  looks like a trip to middlehurst might be on the cards


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

charles charlie said:


> There's no turbo timer on the R35, so no probs there..


Andy

If you were buying an anti-hijack today, would you still get this?

How much did MH charge to fit this?

D


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

andrew186 said:


> yeah ive read your posts on the autowatch 68 but the only issue i have with it is how well hidden can the button be if you need to press it? just afraid that thieves will be able to randomly locate the button..


The unit works by being hidden and unknown. You can place the thin press button anywhere you like, best places being under soft material. I compiled a shortlist for MH which included under the drivers seat, under the carpet, inside the sunblind etc etc etc. the list kind of goes on, your only limited by your imagination. The unit works by being completely unknown to any thief, so even with the keys, the horn will start after 30-60 secs, the engine stops after around 1.5 mins, with hazards and horn going. I have no doubt that any thief wouldnt have a clue what was wrong nor where do even start looking for a solution. With the BlackJax, the keypad may be obvious and in sight (it kind of has to be so you can see the buttons to get the code correct) so the risk of being coerced into giving the code is obvious.

Also, the unit can be wired to a keyswitch such that you can turn it off prior to the car being handed over to a 3rd party. That way nobody should ever find out where your secret switch is hidden.

And being easy to hide, if the location was compromised, it can easily be placed somewhere else.

I bought this unit to limit issues should I get dragged out of my car at a set of lights for instance, but it also helps with night time theft too.



sumo69 said:


> Andy
> 
> If you were buying an anti-hijack today, would you still get this?
> 
> ...


I wouldnt hesitate David. Only issue I had was the wiring coming free of the switch after about 6 months usage, which I easily fixed without involving MH.

I cant remember how much they charged, but I'm sure Linda could give you a quote over the phone. Considering the unit only costs £40 plus any fitting cost and was developed in South Africa ( a place known for the odd car jacking....) it's a no-brainer as far as I'm concerned.

The guy at carextreme is closer to you though and I know he's done a few R35s. Give him a call, I always found him very helpful and professional.


----------



## andrew186 (May 3, 2010)

ah i didnt realise it could be that well concealed.. the guy at carextreme is closer to me too , shall give him a ring and see


----------



## andrew186 (May 3, 2010)

just rang him and hes charging £120 to get it fitted. is that an ok price? seems a tad high to me :O


----------



## ChuckUK (Jan 1, 2009)

Never see the point in any anticarjack product. If the person/s used force to take the keys he can use force to tell you to stop what's happening and get the car going again. 

If on the other hand your prepared to use force to overcome his, why not defend your vehicle before you gave him the keys in the first place.


----------



## andrew186 (May 3, 2010)

what if someone comes up to you with a gun/knife, throws you out of the car and drives it off? 

anti hijack systems are designed to immobilise the car 1-1.5min after its been driven away, so you arent in the scene any more


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

charles charlie said:


> The unit works by being hidden and unknown. You can place the thin press button anywhere you like, best places being under soft material. I compiled a shortlist for MH which included under the drivers seat, under the carpet, inside the sunblind etc etc etc. the list kind of goes on, your only limited by your imagination. The unit works by being completely unknown to any thief, so even with the keys, the horn will start after 30-60 secs, the engine stops after around 1.5 mins, with hazards and horn going. I have no doubt that any thief wouldnt have a clue what was wrong nor where do even start looking for a solution. With the BlackJax, the keypad may be obvious and in sight (it kind of has to be so you can see the buttons to get the code correct) so the risk of being coerced into giving the code is obvious.
> 
> Also, the unit can be wired to a keyswitch such that you can turn it off prior to the car being handed over to a 3rd party. That way nobody should ever find out where your secret switch is hidden.
> 
> ...


So you have to have the presence of mind to press the button as you are being forced out of the car at knife point and there is obviously no audio/visual confirmation that you have done so correctly?

Sounds dubious compared with one that can be shut down by the police remotely, but then again for £40 and no monitoring charge, I suppose it's worth a punt.


----------



## andrew186 (May 3, 2010)

Think you have misunderstood the system David, you press the button to prevent the car being shut off.. you dont do anything if there is someone car jacking you.

Once the door opens it resets the system and in normal circumstances you would press the button and continue on your way. If you are getting car jacked the theif wouldn't know to press the button and the car will shut off.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

andrew186 said:


> Think you have misunderstood the system David, you press the button to prevent the car being shut off.. you dont do anything if there is someone car jacking you.
> 
> Once the door opens it resets the system and in normal circumstances you would press the button and continue on your way. If you are getting car jacked the theif wouldn't know to press the button and the car will shut off.


Gotcha, thanks for the clarification. Sounds like a good system if it is reliable.


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

David.Yu said:


> So you have to have the presence of mind to press the button as you are being forced out of the car at knife point and there is obviously no audio/visual confirmation that you have done so correctly?
> 
> Sounds dubious compared with one that can be shut down by the police remotely, but then again for £40 and no monitoring charge, I suppose it's worth a punt.


LOL David, as mentioned above, the unit is active whenever the ignition is turned on, or the driver's door is opened.

You only press the button to deactivate the system if one of these 2 things happen.

Good luck waiting for the Police to give the go ahead for a remote engine shutdown in good time. How long will it take once you ring 999 for a copper to be behind your pride and joy?

Check out this thread and if this poor chap had had this unit fitted, the police would have been more likely knocking on his bedroom door to tell him his car was half a mile up the road making lots of noise, not in pieces on a slip road.

Since a thief wouldnt know whether the alarming noise from the car was a tracker with police on the way or something else, there's a strong likelihood they'd do a swift one rather than popping back to your house to ask you what was happening.

And to the OP, £120 to fit is very reasonable, certainly cheaper than MH I suspect.


----------



## Alan (Jul 1, 2001)

Taken from the Autowatch site you are not allowed to shut the car down it just will not start when the ignition is turned off??

Personally i would just put it to the fuel pump and sod the UK law, what are they going to do take you to court?


Product Summary
The Autowatch 68HI is an extremely cost effective security system
developed in South Africa, where car-jacking is a major problem.
It allows the car hijacker to drive off in your car but guarantees
he won't get away with your vehicle, because it will quickly glide
to a halt with the the horn blaring and the lights flashing.
Unfortunately in the UK we are not allowed to have the same 
approach, as it is illegal to tamper with the vehicle electrics whilst
the vehicle is in motion.
The circuit to be immobilised must be the Starter circuit because
when the engine is switched off it cannot be re-started.
The Autowatch 68HI becomes operational every time you begin 
to drive your car. One simple action tells the cars it's you. Only
you know what that action is. But if a thief gets into your car, lots
of unpleasant things start to happen.


----------



## andrew186 (May 3, 2010)

yeah thats what phil at carextreme told me.. he said he used to offer wiring it up to the fuel pump (and customers had to sign a disclaimer) but hes stopped and wont be offering fuel pump cuts any more..


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

I am in the process of arranging an install with Phil - I will see what he says when I ask for the fuel pump to be wired and let you know.

D


----------



## andrew186 (May 3, 2010)

yeah that would be great  he seemed pretty firm about not installing it on the phone earlier..


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Er, if it's against UK law, he's hardly going to say otherwise, is he?

And if hypothetically he did, he won't want you reporting that on here either... :nervous:


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

PM is your friend!


----------



## andrew186 (May 3, 2010)

any updates on this?


----------



## Elliott_GTR (Dec 13, 2009)

ChuckUK said:


> Never see the point in any anticarjack product. If the person/s used force to take the keys he can use force to tell you to stop what's happening and get the car going again.
> 
> If on the other hand your prepared to use force to overcome his, why not defend your vehicle before you gave him the keys in the first place.



My old man and mum got held up at gun point in France about 10 years ago. He was in a BMW 3 series convertible. The gunman basically waited for them to get in the car after they left a restaurant and dragged them both out of the car.

What they didn't realise though was my old man was working on a new car security device at the time... basically it was the opposite of the neiman lock. Rather than locking the steering wheel, once set it made the steering wheel disengage and freewheel. (the normal steering lock can be forced).

Anyhow, the thieves didn't realise the wheel wasn't engaged and floored it away, driving headlong in to a lamp post 100 yrds up the road. The passenger broke the front windscreen. lol. Should have put their seatbelts on! 

Did trash the car though, so a carjacking thing would have been better!!


----------



## Varsity (Oct 24, 2009)

Just to clarify, has anyone else on here had this system fitted to their R35 or any other car?

It sounds like a good idea, even if its just another addition to help prevent theft, should the good old Louisville Slugger or Sako fail!


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

sumo69 said:


> Andy
> 
> If you were buying an anti-hijack today, would you still get this?
> 
> ...


Mine fitted and works by Mr L !!!


----------

